# Fisher Putters.



## TonyN (Jan 24, 2008)

I recently just bought a fisher putter, tried one a few weeks ago in american golf and just fell in love with the thing. Was an FS9 i tried but ended up getting an Eagle insted. (mainly because it was the only fisher on ebay and i got it for Â£50 brand new with head cover.) They are Â£100 to buy so i got a bargain. 

As far as i am aware, they are reasonably new in this country(so the chaps in American Golf say anyway)

I was just wondering if anyone has one or is thinking of getting one. And also what peoples thoughts are on the rubber inserts on the face, Good, Bad, Cheating, etc. 

Personally i have only used mine for one round(it came tuesday, wednesday i played with it and didnt putt anymore than 2's all day) so i will let everyone know how i get on with it in a month or two.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 24, 2008)

Never heard of them if I'm being perfectly honest!

It aint matter what people think of them as the bottom line is if its what you like and it works for you then you have got yourself a great bit of kit.

Post a review when you have played a few more rounds and let others know. Word of mouth (for me anyway) is a better recommendation than an advert or some pro who is paid to do so.


----------



## TonyN (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah i will do, was just wondering if anyone else had one.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2008)

I saw them in AG in Slough. I seem to remember they had rubber face inserts of different types for different green types i.e a specific face for slow green and another for fast etc.

I tried a few putts and to be fair I thought the feel and the way the putter sat behind the ball was lousy given the Â£100+ price tag

I'd rather buy an Odyssey or a Yes for that sort of money (even a Scotty Cameron!!!)


----------



## Basher (Jan 24, 2008)

I played with one in AG. I was very impressed with it to be honest. The insert is a polymer of some kind and I found it very smooth on ball contact.
I was very tempted to splash the cash but like a few of the respondants to this thread had never heard of them before. I suppose it shows us up for the tarts we are in not parting with cash for something that doesn't have the well known name.


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 24, 2008)

Like Basher, saw them in AG and liked the look and feel of a couple of the models. I think there are 5 or 6 in the range with 'straight' or offset shaft options and, I think, a choice of 4 inserts. They didn't look to be interchangeable; I thought they were bonded. The putters seemed pretty solid and weighty.
I was tempted, but as I couldn't try them on a real green before buying, I resisted. (If someone were to tell me the 'greens' in AG and the other discount outlets had a bias toward the holes, I wouldn't disbelieve them.)
Now waiting to try my current love, Ping B60, once the greens dry out. She's better looking and over Â£30 cheaper.


----------



## TonyN (Jan 25, 2008)

I was strugglin with my putting technique and could not get the ball straight off the face, as soon as i used the fisher i  could see a hell of a difference, i have used it once on fairly slow greens and i am very impressed already, i actually recoreded my best score on my local course and it was all down to my two putting and the odd 15 yard birdie! Must admit the grip aint the best but i think its just cause its different than my last one, maybe it'll come with time!


----------



## Mawgan (Feb 5, 2009)

Tony,

Just googled Fisher putters and this ancient thread came up!  Could you update us on your experience with the Fisher?  I saw them in AG and was impressed by the weighty feel, liked the mallet shape and set-up, but had never heard of them before.

Do you still like it and use it?  What was it like on faster greens?


----------



## TonyN (Feb 5, 2009)

Jesus, this is an old thread. Not long asfter I started playing I bought the fisher. (before I could putt) 

I got rid of it after about 5 rounds and got an Oddysey. Long putts on slow greens were awful. If I am totaly honest, it just felt nice to hit the ball with because it had a soft insert. I was using rock hard balls at the time and have since discovered Pro V1's AD333's Z-Urs and TP reds. 

Bit of a gimmick now looking back at it, the science behind it makes sense, there just not very nice to get on with. Cant beleive I actually bought one of these looking back, almost getting one of those undercut hair does, cool at the time!


----------



## TonyN (Feb 5, 2009)

Judging by the amount of views this thread has had, Your not the first person to find it on Google!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2009)

I thought they were a rubbish idea at the time. Different faces for different green speeds but no way of swapping the inserts over (if I remember them correctly) seemed a shortsighted marketing strategy given the slow greens of winter and the quicker firm greens in June. I wasn't overly endeared with the shape of the putters either.


----------



## Mawgan (Feb 5, 2009)

Tony,

Thanks for this.  Odyssey Sabretooth it is, then...!


----------



## TonyN (Feb 6, 2009)

I love oddysey putters. Sabretooth has a bit much going on for me, I have my eye on a cheap second hand no 9 for the summer.


----------



## BillWright (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi friends!
I want to share something about golf with all of you. Last time I purchased golf equipments from golfoutletsusa. I was very impressed with it's golf gear. Good equipment good services and everything was good.


golf equipment
golf clubs
junior golf clubs
Golf Sets


----------



## TonyN (Feb 10, 2009)

Why my posts?


----------



## Leftie (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi friends!
I want to share something about golf with all of you. Last time I purchased golf equipments from *&*^%$^&*.
		
Click to expand...

billwright

Read, learn and inwardly digest .....

In the light of some recent 'for sale' posts I thought it best to post these guidelines that *new posters should take read and adhere to or ignore at their peril* 

1. Forum etiquette dictates that you introduce yourself, make a few posts and generally get involved in the forum commuinity before offering something up for sale

2. This forum is not somewhere for golf-related businesses to hawk villas near golf courses, *online golf shops*, timeshares, mental game coaching etc

3. If you ignore the above expect the forum community to let you know, in no uncertain terms, that you're not welcome here. That or give you sandwich filling suggestions.
You can also expect no forumers to buy what you're selling and no one to visit your website.

4. The bottom line is that this is a thriving community where forumers respect each other and welcome the opportunity to buy and sell goods privately in order to a) offer first refusal on good gear to fellow fourmers and B) cut out the middle man (ebay/golfbidder) meaning everyone gets a better deal

Pretty simple isn't it


----------

